# Prairie dog or giant gambian rat?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Which one would make a better pet???


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Bit of a silly question to be honest... what sort of qualities do you look for in a pet? How much time and space do you have to accomodate said pet? Do you want something interesting to watch or a "cuddly" friend to sit with you?
Single pet? Pair? Group?

Personally I think Gambians are the easier of the two to keep, but being easy and being the best pet for YOU arent really the same thing.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

plus the two species of GPR are quite different in temperament. i find gambiensis a bit more docile and slightly more dim than emini. and i think prairie dogs make crap pets, never met a friendly one.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oo never met a friendly prairie? oops...

basically i dont fancy getting bitten too much and ive heard gambians are prone to illness?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

any animal is susceptible to illness if kept incorrectly. follow the correct requirements especially the dietary ones and you should have no trouble


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i would say GBR as much as i love my P.dogs there make such a mess, and there need a huge space, there are more for looking at than touching, even though mine dont mind been stroked.
Clare


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I like Pouched Rats but their bite hurts like hell so Ray says. (never been bitten myself they liek me but they seem to hate ray) They can be sweet but can be monsters as well just depends really.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Lou, Ray is right, the bit is a nightmare!

I used to run three pairs, two were great, but the third was really horrible, they used to take turns in nipping me when l was in their enclosure cleaning them out.

I would say prairie dogs but not game park bred ones, for they are just plain scary!

Privately bred youngsters at the right age are really great, l took my pair on Wilbur and Sally at six weeks and they were superb still two years later.

GAP Rats, the best one l ever had was Fred, 36" of pure Gambianus, and a really big gentle giant. Used to walk around with him, he was great fun!


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

ive been reading up on gambians and this might help babygyalsw2 it says that they are really clever and sometimes only go to the loo in their cages. But i was wondering is they are bright can u litter box train them for when you get them out ? just curious.
xsachax


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

you can litter train pouched rats yes.

Mason


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Well kinda train them they are corner pooers and tend to pick a corner and poo in it, its a good sign for an ill GPR as they will poo all over the place they are actually pretty clean animals


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

loulou said:


> Well kinda train them they are corner pooers and tend to pick a corner and poo in it, its a good sign for an ill GPR as they will poo all over the place they are actually pretty clean animals


Yeah that's basically the extent of litter training them, put a litter tray in whatever corner of your house they sleect to poo in!

Mason


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to highjack, but are GAP's the ones that are trained to detect landmines??

I saw some the other day, very cute

: victory:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

miffikins said:


> Sorry to highjack, but are GAP's the ones that are trained to detect landmines??
> 
> I saw some the other day, very cute
> 
> : victory:


Yeah we sponsor one, see my sig for details


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Also bear in mind their social requirements - you should get at least 2 of whichever you decide


----------



## phil the drill (Dec 15, 2007)

richardsons ground squirrel they make great pets if you get them young there very mischievous and playfull there best kept outside tho in a pit


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> Also bear in mind their social requirements - you should get at least 2 of whichever you decide


Are pouched rats not part solitary in the wild?

John


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I keep both. If you get hand tame and raised babies of either, it makes no difference IMHO. I have a pair of Gambian females who are calming down and are being clicker trained. These have taken a lot of my time _and_ patience to get to this stage. My young P dogs are fantastic. Very tame and friendly. Love to be cuddled and let loose now and again 

The adult P dogs are a loveable pair, but they are Game Park bred and not used to being handled. They were filmed for a BBC docu on animals of the mississippi 

The male Gambian I have is also like the young P dogs, so I have it from both sides. It really does depend on the breeding, raising and how much time and effort _*you*_ want to put into them.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I've never had a prarie dog but I have had my Gambian Ben for a few weeks now, and he's such an odd little thing - he's calmed down a lot from when I first got him and I've had no more bites, but he's still very shy and prone to escaping at his first chance. 

I really love him though, he is fascinating to watch and I'm hoping to lead train him soon so I can take him out for some exercise, as well as letting him out in the flat without worrying that he'll get under something. Good luck with your choice! : victory:


----------

